# You've got to be kidding me!!!



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I know that 99 percent of the threads posted on here are bitching about insurance, but I feel well and truly shafted by Adrian Flux!!

I phoned up to cancel my insurance today, and was informed that after only 2 months of having the insurance I would be getting back £1080 out of the £2700 I paid!!  
Not only did I have to pay that extortionate amount in the first place, but also they then further rip me off, by making me pay 1600 pounds for two months worth of cover.  I know that this was probably stated in the small print, but surely this is above and beyond admin fees! I realise that insurance companies are still making a loss because of so called 'boy racers,' but why do they still have to take it out on the innocent people who have clean histories!!

How can they be allowed to get away with this? There must be some laws protecting the public, or are these just rumours that I hear when a burglar tries to sue the old lady he was burgling for cutting his finger on her jewellery!

I just thought i'd warn others about the fine print problems that can occur and at the same time vent some of my anger!!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

That sort of stuff truly sucks balls.  

I hate it when they do that. They get over a grand and all they have to do is answer two phone calls, post some bits of paper about and then press some buttons on a computer.

Unfortunately it seems 'cos they make som much doing this, they can afford fancy lawyer type people who write lots of small print with big long complicated words that no-one understands. 

Then we are not aware of the shafting we are liable to receive, and unfortunately because paragraph 2342, subsection 4522b says its ok, (which no-one in their right mind would understand anyway), there's nothing we can do.  

Phew, sorry about that, I feel better now.  Insurance companies are a pain sometimes.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*hi mate*

Y don't you try and change your policy to another car (eg a friends car thats only worth £1500 and a low insurance group, then cancel. You mite get more back that way. Just a thought.

Graham


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Mike, 

You're not the only one. I got stung by those t0ssers a few months ago. I tried to get the policy switched to a 200SX but they said the insurance company wouldn't allow that and it would have to be cancelled anyway  

T.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I had this problem with the same company when I cancelled the insurance on my old car after a 2 month period. I did however check when I took out the policy how much I would get back if I cancelled early - I had my R33 on order. I was told 75% back if within 2 months - they operate some kind of sliding scale. I cancelled after six weeks or so and they tried to give me back just 40%. I created holy hell, wrote several letters threatening to sue if they did not return the promised 75%. A few days later I received a cheque for the full amount without a covering letter or apology. I now wouldn't touch Adrian Flux with a shitty stick!

Check all your paperwork first and then write to them, offering to pay for the two months plus any extra admin costs incurred and demand the remainder in full or you will sue.

See where it gets ya 


The very best of luck


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

Cheers Moleman, i haven't had a chance to browse through all the paperwork yet, but she said over the phone that they take 50% at this point plus admin fees!!! 50% would be 1350, obviously cost them 300 pounds to send me out some forms that took me three days to fill in!!!  (modified car details)
but i'll definately look into what is actually stated in the small print.

I'll let you know how i get on tomorrow.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah Adrian Flux, Riped me off Too, 
They Suck, they never answer the Phone, and when they say the calls are recorded it is only to there advantage 

Nigel


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

Check out GISC, the general insurance standards council's website. They might have guidelines on what is acceptable and what isn't. Other than that, if you think you might change your car then take out one of the monthly payment schemes then you cancel the DD when you cancel the insurance. If the Ins Co want more money then they have to ask you for it. 

The insurance/financial ombudsman has made rulings for people on what is and isn't an acceptable percentage to return on cancellations. If they have ruled it should all be pro rata then you're laughing as you'll get c £2k back. I know they made a ruling and I think it was more favourable than what Adrian Flux are offering. I'll see if I can find a link somewhere....


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I've just read throught the paperwork they sent out to me when i signed up. It would seem that they will only give back 50 percent of the money. It goes on to say that 'it is our standard practice not to refund our commission.' That is obvoiusly where the rest of the money disappeared off to!! It's all laid down in black and white, but i still think that is a totally unreasonable way of treating the customer.

I had a quick look at www.gisc.co.uk Had a few problems navigating around the site. I'll keep at it to see what i can come up with.....not holding out any hopes though. Its just another shafting for us law abiding citizens that actually bother to get insured in the first place.


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

The financial ombudsman that now covers insurance has an advice line 0845 080 1800
http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

Just spoke to GISC on the phone and they said there was nothing laid down, so i just had to put up with it.  

I rang Adrian Flux again and this time they stated that by swapping the insurance to another car i would get back the money pro-rata. This means i get back in excess of 2 grand as opposed to one. And the quote they gave me on the car i want to purchase isn't too bad, i suppose.  

With the money i get back from Adrian Flux, i can buy and insure the BMW 325 i'm gonna get!!! Madness.


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

Chickens and eggs. They moan about the uninsured drivers pushing up insurance premiums, but ... did they ever stop to think that it could be .... pushing up insurance premiums (to stupid levels) is increasing the amount of uninsured drivers. !! DOh! Insurance fraudsters need stringing up too. $0:02


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Mike said:


> Just spoke to GISC on the phone and they said there was nothing laid down, so i just had to put up with it.
> 
> I rang Adrian Flux again and this time they stated that by swapping the insurance to another car i would get back the money pro-rata. This means i get back in excess of 2 grand as opposed to one. And the quote they gave me on the car i want to purchase isn't too bad, i suppose.
> 
> With the money i get back from Adrian Flux, i can buy and insure the BMW 325 i'm gonna get!!! Madness.


Sounds kind of like blackmail to me...one sure way to keep you as a customer I suppose!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Agreed! Blackmail or extortion. Christ mike, what are they gonna do, see if Big Tony can send Sil and Paulie Walnuts round to collect?


----------

